# Drucken in JAVA



## bjmicha (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche verzweifelt nach Hilfe zum Drucken in Java.
Ich weiss zwar wie man ein einfaches Dialogfenster druckt, quasi so wie bei einem Screenshot mehr aber auch nicht.
Wie kann ich druckaufbereitet in JAVA drucken. Kennt jemand gute Tutorials dazu. Ich will zum Beispiel Daten aus einem JTable druckaufebreitet, d.h. ordentlich formatiert ausdrucken.

Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Schau dir in dem Zusammenhang mal http://sourceforge.net/projects/jfreereport an.

Ansonsten : http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/JDCBook/advprint.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomkruse (13. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mich in das Thema mal ein wenig eingelesen weil ich was in die Richtung machen wollte. 

Soweit ich mich erinnere muß man dafür die Componente, die man drucken möchte das Interface Printable implementieren. Damit kann der Druckdialog des Betriebssystems aufgerufen werden (das ist jetzt nur eine sehr ungenaue Beschreibung, ich weiß) und von diesem Dialog erhältst Du gewisse druckrelevante Einstellungen wie Seitenränder etc. die Du dann für die Formatierung Deines Ausdrucks benutzen kannst. 

In Guido Krüger's Javabuch wird das glaube ich auch beschrieben Javabuch.de 

Cu - Tom.


----------

